# Remington 700 trigger adjustment.



## Antlerz22

Heres about as good an explanation on how to adjust a 700 trigger.Its for older 700 triggers NOT the XMARK! Attempt ONLY if you can read, follow instruction and check then recheck. The only 2 things I can add to the article are 1) after final adjustments and before epoxying the screws--to bang the butt of the rifle firmly numerous times on a carpeted floor ON FIRE, to try to get it to fire.MINE DID, so I had to readjust till it didnt. And 2) to make sure the sear engagement screw (the rear most and one by itself) doesn't rub the stock when putting the rifle assembly back in. Mine did and since I hadnt epoxied the screws yet, as I was still testing by putting it in its firing configuration (fully assembled-ready to use). The stock rubbed the screw and changed the setting (physically making the screw turn during insertion of the rifle into the stock) causing me grief till I figured out what was happening. So look at your screw and stock in that particular area and see if you have evidence of contact even if its minor as it matters a ton. I had to remove wood in that area and reseal the wood as well. This is one job that LITERALLY is a matter of life and death--so if you feel uncomfortable doing it DONT even start. TAKE IT TO A GUNSMITH. However if you do, reread and fully understand each step-- until you fully understand what is being said; before going to the next step. It turned my I hate my rifle into my favorite one, so good luck and do the bang the stock--if you dont IT CAN FIRE ACCIDENTALLY, so make sure! Heres the link I posted after my advice above so those of you trying this wouldnt go right into adjusting without some areas of concern mentioned. http://www.quarterbore.com/library/articles/rem700trigger.html


----------



## showmeyote

I have done this adjustment. But i HIGHLY recommend this NOT be done!!!!! This is why Remington has ended up in lawsuits in the past years and part of the reason why the Xmark has come into play. The older triggers were not meant to be adjusted under 3lbs. If you do not have a trigger gauge and not much experience with guns, PLEASE take them to a Smith. The adaptability is great but can be very harmful. Antlerz, just cause it doesnt fire bumping it against the floor, doesnt mean it wont.. Im my experience with the 700s, is slamming the bolt. Not the butt stock. im not going into detail cause i would rather one not try, and I would rather not give that info.


----------



## Antlerz22

showmeyote said:


> I have done this adjustment. But i HIGHLY recommend this NOT be done!!!!! This is why Remington has ended up in lawsuits in the past years and part of the reason why the Xmark has come into play. The older triggers were not meant to be adjusted under 3lbs. If you do not have a trigger gauge and not much experience with guns, PLEASE take them to a Smith. The adaptability is great but can be very harmful. Antlerz, just cause it doesnt fire bumping it against the floor, doesnt mean it wont.. Im my experience with the 700s, is slamming the bolt. Not the butt stock. im not going into detail cause i would rather one not try, and I would rather not give that info.


I used to shoot in competition school with an anshutz .22lr, what makes this relative to the 700 is this. It had an adjustable trigger that could be set quite light. And in reference to your remark about slamming the bolt, once when I set the trigger on the anshutz to my liking it also went off without slamming the bolt but whenever I rolled the arm of the bolt down in the final stages of locking the bolt after chambering a round. It did it during competition and I had to remedy it on the spot. My point in bringing it up is this plain and simple--any bolt is susceptible to allowing a round to go off without touching the trigger. With the exception of the accutrigger which has a sear block. So IMO those 700's that have done so were either out of adjustment by vibration, tampering but not admitted to, or as we all know can happen; it left the factory that way because a worker didnt do his job correctly. So to say dont post this or dont try to help someone gun knowledgeable to accomplish a better trigger, is akin to telling people not to reload. Its not going to happen, and this is exactly the type of forum to discuss things like this and not dissuade from them. Its real simple if you dont know what you're doing-- dont do it, nothing more needs to be said. Im not going to NOT share for fear of what if's, people are going to be people; and that includes idiots and the ignorant. I would like to think I'm helping the someone who knows his or her capabilities. If i worried about all the idiots in this world then I wouldnt even drive down the road. And lastly I did mention taking it to a gunsmith if they felt it more than they could tackle. So reiterating at my expense accomplishes nothing but make me seem as though I post information casually and without thought. I dont.


----------



## knapper

My 700 has been ajusted by a gunsmith and works great I would not attempt it myself and I never like one in the chamber unless there is something to shoot or in a stand. That goes for anything.


----------



## youngdon

showmeyote said:


> I have done this adjustment. But i HIGHLY recommend this NOT be done!!!!! This is why Remington has ended up in lawsuits in the past years and part of the reason why the Xmark has come into play. The older triggers were not meant to be adjusted under 3lbs. If you do not have a trigger gauge and not much experience with guns, PLEASE take them to a Smith. The adaptability is great but can be very harmful. Antlerz, just cause it doesnt fire bumping it against the floor, doesnt mean it wont.. Im my experience with the 700s, is slamming the bolt. Not the butt stock. im not going into detail cause i would rather one not try, and I would rather not give that info.


+1 If you are not experienced working with guns and their internals I'd recommend NOT doing it. I know A22 is not posting this casually, but I'd hate to see someone who thinks he knows what he's doing attempt this only to find out that he doesn't. I'm sure that the expense is fairly minimal.


----------



## showmeyote

Antlerz22 said:


> I used to shoot in competition school with an anshutz .22lr, what makes this relative to the 700 is this. It had an adjustable trigger that could be set quite light. And in reference to your remark about slamming the bolt, once when I set the trigger on the anshutz to my liking it also went off without slamming the bolt but whenever I rolled the arm of the bolt down in the final stages of locking the bolt after chambering a round. It did it during competition and I had to remedy it on the spot. My point in bringing it up is this plain and simple--any bolt is susceptible to allowing a round to go off without touching the trigger. With the exception of the accutrigger which has a sear block. So IMO those 700's that have done so were either out of adjustment by vibration, tampering but not admitted to, or as we all know can happen; it left the factory that way because a worker didnt do his job correctly. So to say dont post this or dont try to help someone gun knowledgeable to accomplish a better trigger, is akin to telling people not to reload. Its not going to happen, and this is exactly the type of forum to discuss things like this and not dissuade from them. Its real simple if you dont know what you're doing-- dont do it, nothing more needs to be said. Im not going to NOT share for fear of what if's, people are going to be people; and that includes idiots and the ignorant. I would like to think I'm helping the someone who knows his or her capabilities. If i worried about all the idiots in this world then I wouldnt even drive down the road. And lastly I did mention taking it to a gunsmith if they felt it more than they could tackle. So reiterating at my expense accomplishes nothing but make me seem as though I post information casually and without thought. I dont.


i didnt mean it that way! Sorry if you took it that way. But those kind of people will try it, and Id hate to think, I gave some sort of info into it. I guess if you meant it they way you explained it the second time, you should have done it in the first post!!!! Think what you want I really dont care!!! but i care about the person not experienced enough to hurt him/her self or others. Im not here to fight, im here to help provide info. And that is what i did...............


----------



## knapper

I have had three done and all have worked out ok due to the fact that the guy is not trying to set them too light and knows what he is doing. The rifles have been done several years ago so if there was to be a problem then I think they would have shown up by now. He is someone I trust with my guns and my life.


----------

